# Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop Kidded!!!!! QUADS!



## Zanzabeez (Mar 21, 2011)

My thread about all my does due in March is buried somewhere below so I am just starting a new one.  I know, bad, but I am posting before work and don't have time to search for it. 

Snappy is gearing up to kid.  Her udder has started to fill up with milk and ligs are very low/almost gone. She is at day 141 today. 

Here is her prekidding FF udder. I am very pleased so far! I am soooooooooo hoping for a keeper doeling and if she was polled I would be in heaven. She is huge too. Snappy measures 44 inches around her belly and Java, who kidded triplets, measured 40 inches around. 












Back at 120 days bred. I need to get the more recent ones onto this puter. 





Tracy
I can't wait to see these kids!!! 

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to baby pics!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 21, 2011)

n.smithurmond
Today 10:52 am


Looking forward to baby pics!


Me too!!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need to see pics of the babies when they get here.

Love kidding seasons. And love this website!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 22, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!! Snappy kidded!!!!!! She had quads, 3 bucklings  and she gave me my keeper doeling too! : So far, I am thinking at least one buckling is polled. And WOW did her udder ever come in nicely! I am   over her udder. 

Of course, Snappy decided to kid while I was at work. My mother was keeping an eye on her for me since I was 45 minutes away. Poor Mom, just had to kid on Mom's watch.  LOL, Mom is not experienced in birthing and called me in a panic. I headed home ASAP but was far away. Mom  was able to pull it together and get the kids all suctioned and cleaned off with some coaching over the phone. I am so proud of her!  She told me she was especially nervous because Snappy is my favorite. 

Now for Baby pics!

My doeling.   :
















Buckling. I think this guy is horned. 











I think this little guy is polled. I am thinking he is a funky brown chamoise?






Last baby is a chunky black buckling with a white tipped tail.








Finally, Snappy's FF udder and dang did it ever fill out nicely! 











Tracy


----------



## helmstead (Mar 22, 2011)

QUADS!

   

They're beautiful!  CONGRATS!


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 22, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 22, 2011)

Woo Hoo!  

loving those cutie pies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, what an eye opener when I clicked this post... a graphic rear end warning would be good at this time of day !  lol

Now those babies.... Oh your mommy and mommy goat did good, you should be very proud!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 22, 2011)

What cutie pies! Congratulations!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are the cutest babies i have seen yet  ADORABLE


Congrats!!!

and way to go MOM


----------



## getchasome (Mar 22, 2011)

so sweet!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy Cuteness!!!!!!!  I love seeing all the pictures of everyones kids! They are just precious


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG!!

Such cutie pie goatie babies.

AND she is a First Freshener??  She had 4 babies the first time she kidded?  I DIDN'T THINK THAT EVER HAPPENED??

Now I'm a nervous wreck!!!  I have 4 FF what if they all have 4 babies?

We're supposed to go to S. Dakota for a family reunion May 1, I can't go now.  I'm going to be disowned/divorced/disenfranchised, etc. etc.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Now I'm a nervous wreck!!!  I have 4 FF what if they all have 4 babies?
> 
> We're supposed to go to S. Dakota for a family reunion May 1, I can't go now.  I'm going to be disowned/divorced/disenfranchised, etc. etc.
> 
> DonnaBelle


   But a happy goat grammy!!!  



Congratulations on your babies!! They are Beautiful!!!  Love the brown one with black obie strips on his face!!! Just love him!! 

And QUADS!!  Thats awesome!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quads and an udder like that from a first freshener? I'd say she and that doeling are both keepers, for sure! Or you can send them to me.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

Unfortunately, I have a sad update.  I was too upset to update you all last night but I lost the little broken chamoise buckling. Poor little guy only had one day. He was so pretty too. 

I had to work yesterday so I made sure I saw everyone nurse, they were warm, and looking good before I left. I had to do the same after my other two does kidded and all was fine. Sadly, this time when I got home, I found my little buckling laying in an odd position, his head lolled over, and almost gone. He was barely breathing at all at that point.  I ran him to the house to try to get him warmed up and stimulated. I did not think he would make it because he was so weak but I had to try. I put him in a baggie with his head out and then into hot water to try and raise his temp. I also tried rubbing him to try to stimulate him but sadly it was too late to do any good. He passed on quickly. My poor little baby. He did not even have a name yet. 

It was odd. After he passed, milk started pouring out of his nose and when I tipped him up, more poured out. My best guess is that he somehow asperated milk? Maybe had a congential abnormality that caused milk to get into his lungs? Or is that something that happens when a very young kid on milk passes and milk comes up from the stomach?

Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 23, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> OMG!!
> 
> Such cutie pie goatie babies.
> 
> ...


Hey DonnnaBelle,

 Lol, yep, Snappy is a yearling FF. I know for sure she is a FF because I brought her home at 3 mo. 

Don't worry, you will be just fine.  My other two does were both FF too. One had twins, the other triplets. I don't think quads are all that common for a FF so you should be good to go. 

Or maybe you will have 16 kids to play with.........  Cue the scary music.

Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 23, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Quads and an udder like that from a first freshener? I'd say she and that doeling are both keepers, for sure! Or you can send them to me.


Ariel,

Lol, nope they are mine, all mine I tell you!    I was beyond thrilled to see Snap's udder come in like that! I knew she had the pedigree to do it but it sure was great to see it happen.  I was soooooo happy that Snappy gave me a keeper doeling. The little doeling should end up with a beautiful udder when she grows up. Here is my buck's dam's udder: http://www.olsonacres.com/Fancy kid page.htm and the udders behind my buck's sire: http://www.olsonacres.com/Irresistable page.htm

I was lucky to get Snap too. When I went to her breeder's place to pick out a doeling I was originally going to see Vera. Snappy was not for sale at that point. I told Susan what my goals for the goats were and kept coming back to how much I loved the look and type of Snappy's dam, Soda. Susan finally took me over to the pen Snap was in and showed her to me. Susan said she would sell Snappy because she was retaining her littermate brother as a herdsire but do not tell anyone that she was for sale if I did not decide to buy her. Lol, not a chance, I loved her.  *grabby hands* I ended up buying two doelings instead of one that day. 

Tracy

Tracy


----------

